# bass bait



## bmanoftheyear (Oct 14, 2006)

i have tried my spinner baits but i only get them tangled up in the lilly pads what can i do to stop this?I have seen some monster bass where i go jumping out of the lilly pads but everytime i throw my spinnerbait out there it gets tangled and sometimes i lose my spinnerbait.
if you have suggestions with pictures i would be very greatful since i am new to bass fishing and am trying to get in on the action,i have caught monster catfish but i know a bass would put up a great fight and thats why i want to catch them plus none of my new friends have caught one either.
I have 5 spinnerbaits of various colors,lpt buzzfrogs,3 inch rubber yellow and red worms,and now 5 inch shad colored minnows.What else do i need?


----------



## wackyworm (May 1, 2004)

I would try a Texas rigged worm [weedless] with no weight thrown up on the lilly pad, let it sit a few seconds then slither it down into the water and let it slowly sink for a bit before twiching a bit. Or a weedless frog tossed in and retrieved pausing briefly in openings. Heavy line a stout rod is a big plus for getting them out of the pads.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Braided line and a frog will work. 
Also try jigs, un weighted and weighted t-rig plastics...


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

fillping jigs or weight less worm fishing or weed less forg but you might loose afew on the frog


----------



## monsterseeker06 (Aug 21, 2006)

i competely agree with wackyworm


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Go buy a moss boss and fish that thing right over the pads, and then hold on.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

as far as your spinnerbaits go, use braided line and never stop cranking. keep the blades just under the surface and it will come through fairly well. the braid will help you pull the pads out if you get hung up. titanium spinner baits are preferred cause they won't bend out of shape like stainless. they won't break as quick either. use a stiff rod and keep the drag tighter than normal. when a bass hits a bait in the pads it's usually one of the most aggresive stikes you'll ever see! when you hook one you really have to drag it out fast.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

i like to keep the spinnerbait at a speed where the main blade is spinning as slow as possible.... thats if its a willow main blade.... for a colorado mainblade, i like to move it a little faster.......not quite at the surface.... just quick enough to put a good enough flash and vibration


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Try a buzzbait!


----------



## bmanoftheyear (Oct 14, 2006)

are floating baits good?i know i can float a worm but i've never tried anything that stays on top of the water the whole time.
I got some new 8 inch pumpkin color worms to try out,what do you think i really need to put in the tackle box?I'd really appreciate it if you could show me a pic or a link of what you reccommend since i probably wont have a clue of what your talking about


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Bassin in the pads and weeds my favorite way to fish! Get yourself some soft plastics. My fave is the Zoom (brand name) super fluke. Its a 6" thick plastic worm with a forked tail like a minnow. You get 10 in a bag for $2.50 so they're cheap also. Use some Gamigatksu size 3 offset worm hooks. Its the most weedless lure there is IMHO. No weight needed and it sinks extremely slow. You cant really fish it wrong in heavy cover. Just let it sit for a sec then give it a subtle twitch or two. You have to watch your line more than feel the hit. You can skim that thing across a salad and not bring back any weeds and never get hung up. Remember to not work the lure too much or too fast. They'll hit it on the fall 90% or the time so you have to watch your slack in your line.

Zoom Horny Toads are great too. You can just start to reel them as soon as they hit the water and the legs will kick and form a V in the water. These 2 methods are my fave and just slay them in the weeds. 

One other way is to swim the jig. Its looks just like a spinner bait with a skirt and all but no blade. It has a soft plastic trailer on the back that looks like two legs or claws dangling behind it. Its got a few wires around the hook to make it weedless also. Just fish it the same way as you do your spinner bait. As soon as it hits the water start the retrieve at Nascar speeds across the top of the pads. It doesnt seem like it will work very good but it just kills them. Boo Yah brand makes a good one. 

As far as colors I always use a dark green with black seeds in it or just plain white.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

always been a fan of weightless senkos and wooly hawgtails around the shallow weedbeds/lilly pads


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

First thing I would do is change your line and get something good if you are loosing a lure in pads. If you are doing that there is no way you will be able to haul a bass out of the pads when you do catch one. Id it were me I would find and use a heavy action rod and get some 50# power Pro line and spool your reel up with that first. NOW go get some of those Zoom Horny Toads and put them on a 4\0 offset worm hook. Rig it up Texas style and then chunk it in steady reel and wait 2 seconds after a strike to set the hook. When you set the hook reel that reel hard and hold the rod tip up and horse that fish out to open water.

Good luck


----------



## josh617 (Jan 28, 2005)

better make those 4/0 or 5/0 superline ewgs if you dont want to bend the hook out with that 50lb powerpro.


----------

